# Some recordings have no sound



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

On three occasions in the past two weeks a recorded show has no sound at all. This is on a one year old Elite. Each time it was a different channel. How can I troubleshoot this? It could be Comcast or it could be the TiVO--how to tell?


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Maybe you should check your secondary audio program (SAP) settings on both the TV & TiVo and AV reciever if you have one.


----------



## treaty (Mar 1, 2006)

I have a similar, but maybe not "the same" issue with a new TiVo premier. Are you sure the shows were recorded with no sound or just that the sound is not playing during playback? 

The issue I have is that sometimes (it's happened at least 3 times so far)... When I start to play a recorded show, I get no sound. If I stop playing and go back to the now playing menu, then go back to the show and start it again (not resume playing, but start playback from the beginning) the sound will then play. At least one time I had to repeat the above twice before the show would play with sound. 

I haven't had an opportunity to troubleshoot it yet, it's only happened a few times... And not sure yet if its a problem with the TiVo or with my home theater receiver. I'm connected directly from the TiVo to the receiver with just a single HDMI cable. TiVo firmware version 20.2.2.1


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

I will look at the SAP but would that not apply to all programs?

Also will try restarting it when it happens again. Not sure how to tell if the sound is there but not playing or not recorded at all.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Transfer the program to your PC and see if there is sound.


----------



## treaty (Mar 1, 2006)

So.... I still have this problem occasionally. It is not just with recorded shows though. Sometimes, when watching live TV even, if I fast fwd or skip back the buffer, or sometimes when I change the channel, I will lose sound. To get it back ill have to switch tuners or change channels back and forth until the sound returns.

I've got HDMI connected from the TiVo to an AV receiver... Then HDMI from the receiver to the tv. The problem has to be with either the receiver not recognizing the sound signal from the TiVo...,or the TiVo not sending it. Still undetermined which...


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

treaty said:


> So.... I still have this problem occasionally. It is not just with recorded shows though. Sometimes, when watching live TV even, if I fast fwd or skip back the buffer, or sometimes when I change the channel, I will lose sound. To get it back ill have to switch tuners or change channels back and forth until the sound returns.
> 
> I've got HDMI connected from the TiVo to an AV receiver... Then HDMI from the receiver to the tv. The problem has to be with either the receiver not recognizing the sound signal from the TiVo...,or the TiVo not sending it. Still undetermined which...


Same with me. I sometimes have no sound when watching live TV and I too have to switch channels and when I'm on the other station the sound comes back. Sounds like it's a TiVo problem if it's happening to lots of us TiVo owners.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

I have this problem occasionally also. I have HDMI to my television, and optical to an AV receiver. The TiVo is an XL4. The problem seems to have started fairly recently, though, so perhaps Comcast is a factor. Previously, when I had no audio, mostly on live TV, I could switch inputs on the AV receiver, switch back, and I would get audio back. That doesn't work on this problem.

If it happens again on a recording, I may try going back to the menu and restarting the recording, as was suggested above.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I too, have this issue, with all four of my Premiere TCD746320 2-tuner models. There's no rhyme or reason to when it happens, or what channel. It is only experienced on my TiVos. Nothing else has this issue, including the Cox-issue STB, with an identical cablecard inside (Cisco/Scientific Atlanta PKM802), that I used for 8 months, just to be sure.


----------



## dboff01 (Feb 5, 2012)

Same problem here with my Marantz receiver and Tivo Premiere.

Occasional loss of sound while FF, REW, channel change, etc. Requires channel or source input change to restore sound. I'm assuming an HDMI handshake communication error.

It hasn't been frequent enough a problem for me to go into full-blown troubleshooting mode though.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

I have an XL4 and a TiVo HD. When I get no sound on the XL4, the same program recorded at the same time on the HD has sound. So it is not the cable company.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

HazelW said:


> I have an XL4 and a TiVo HD. When I get no sound on the XL4, the same program recorded at the same time on the HD has sound. So it is not the cable company.


Same here. I have never had this issue with my THD, but do have it with my P4 and XL4.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

In addition to my original post, I'm going to specify that my four afflicted Premiere (TCD746320) 2-tuner models, are ALL either directly connected via either HDMI or Component (not composite). I don't use any A/V receivers, or middle-equipment.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

All of mine are HDMI to TV.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

MPSAN said:


> All of mine are HDMI to TV.


Same here.


----------



## chrisp9 (Nov 2, 2013)

MPSAN said:


> All of mine are HDMI to TV.


Same here.
I have a new TV Roamio Plus.
Single HDMI cable to A/V Receiver...then single HDMI from A/V Receiver to TV.
Never had any problems with sound till I installed a TIVO recently.

More details on problem:
1. Seems to occur randomly, and on various channels.

2. There is some sound. But it's muffled and very very low. Turn volume to 100% and I can just barely make-out voices. Commercials have FULL VOLUME.

3. During playback of a recorded show, I can REMOVE HDMI cable which goes from TIVO to A/V Receiver, and plug it instead into TV directly, and sound is perfect. Unplug from TV and back into A/V Receiver, and sound is low & muffled again.

So, the problem is definitely that the A/V receiver does not properly recognize audio coming from the TIVO - the problem is intermittent and random, but frequent.

It almost sounds like TIVO is trying to push sound in some format which is not supported by my speaker setup. Since the TV has no fancy speaker set-up, all the sound ends-up in one place. But TIVO tells my A/V Receiver to do something fancy with the sound, and there are no speakers through which to play that sound.


----------

